# Dynamische Seitenanpassung



## Glass (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

habe bei dieser Seite folgendes Problem:

http://xzet.ice-server.de/mainpage.php

ich möchte dass sich je nach geposteter News Länge die Seitenlänge nach unten automatisch anpasst. Das bedeutet, dass das "Endstück" der orangenen Balken automatisch nach unten mitwandert.

Habe schon bei selfhtml gesucht, aber da ging es leider nur um eine per JS gescriptete Seitenanpassung je nach Browserauflösung.

Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch eine einfache Lösung.

Danke Gruß


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. Juli 2003)

Die News müssten einfach mit in eine Spalte,dann zieht sich das von selbst nach unten.


----------



## Glass (6. Juli 2003)

in welche spalte welcher tabelle? Das Problem ist, dass die Seite an dem Punkt, wo die news beginnen, ganz andere Tabelleninhalte hat als weiter unten.

Also eine Tabelle von links nach rechts, mit dem Tabelleninhalt des Zwischenstücks (Teil zwischen oberer Seite und Endstück) existiert nur weiter unten.


----------

